# Baguette topper idea



## kadesma (Sep 25, 2007)

_Have not felt much like eating a full meal and just want to pick and choose here and there..If you like goat cheese but feel like I do at times that it needs something to go with the tang of it..You might like this
I took about a 1/4 cup of fresh raspberries, 3 Tab. raspberry jam,2 tab. of zinfandel wine, and about 10 basil leaves and a cup of soft unsalted butter.put them in the blender or f/p and whizzed til just combined. Put into covered container and store til ready to use on your sliced baguette with slices or pieces of goat cheese..I did remove from the refrigerator about a half hour before using..They were so nice and I think would be great for a luncheon of salads..
kadesma
_


----------



## Katie H (Sep 25, 2007)

Wow, cj.  This sounds yummy.    I love goat cheese  any way  it's presented.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 25, 2007)

_Katie,
I really enjoyed it. The tang of the cheese and the sweetness of the raspberries is just perfect together..
kadesma
_


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 25, 2007)

cj - you are brilliant!  I am copying this for sure!  So tell me - where did the urge come from to combine these things?  I swear - I'm coming to live with you!


----------



## kadesma (Sep 25, 2007)

kitchenelf said:


> cj - you are brilliant!  I am copying this for sure!  So tell me - where did the urge come from to combine these things?  I swear - I'm coming to live with you!


Elf,
It was just a case of it fell out of the refrigerator I was having the munchies and no matter how many times I looked the food in the refrigerator didn't change  And I remembered what my little cheese friend at the grocery had asked me...Have you ever used goat cheese with something sweet? I hadn't and I had rasberries in there as well as blackberries and strawberries, so I just grabbed the raspberries and the jam and mixed them, then put in some basil, tasted, added the wine and here we are..I took him some and he wrote down what I did and is going to present it this weekend to customers to try...
I love to mix things and sometimes I win and then!!! Well, we won't go there
Have plenty of room any time you want to make the move
kadesma


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 25, 2007)

Well, it certainly came together!  What a great creation!


----------



## Mel! (Sep 26, 2007)

That looks delicious.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 26, 2007)

CJ, I really think you SHOULD write a cookbook!!  You always come up with such brilliant yummy ideas to inspire all of us.  I bet it will be a smashing success!!  You are just too good!!


----------



## kadesma (Sep 26, 2007)

urmaniac13 said:


> CJ, I really think you SHOULD write a cookbook!!  You always come up with such brilliant yummy ideas to inspire all of us.  I bet it will be a smashing success!!  You are just too good!!


Licia,
I picked up some software and plan to do a simple book I can have copied to give to my grandkids. That's about it for me..I would make my DH crazy if I even thought about a cookbook..I'm so un organized it would be a disaster. Believe me I have thought about it, but there are so many books out there and so well put together that, I'd be lost...Thanks for the vote of confidence though..
cj


----------



## Dina (Sep 26, 2007)

This sounds delicious. I wonder if it would work well with ricotta or cream cheese? That's all I have in the fridge at the time.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 27, 2007)

Dina said:


> This sounds delicious. I wonder if it would work well with ricotta or cream cheese? That's all I have in the fridge at the time.


Dina,
that to me is what sharing a recipe is about, trying different combinations of things from the original recipe..I'm betting cream cheese with maybe a little cream to thin it out or a little extra zin wouldbe really good.
kadesma


----------



## Jeff G. (Sep 27, 2007)

I like Mango Chutney with it... tasty..


----------



## realistic cook (Oct 1, 2007)

Although I don't eat any milk products, my DH and son will love having this once in a while for a football treat or whenever. It really sounds great.


----------

